# Where can i get curry paste in Madrid?



## Mrhappy5 (Sep 9, 2013)

Ive just returned from my local supermarket here in Majadahonda, Madrid without the very thing I went for, curry paste, the stuff doesn't seem to exist.

i wonder if any of you know the type of store I might get some around here. Obviously a Chinese supermarket would be good if anyone knows of one in my area.

I'm only in my third week so still finding my feet.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I get mine at Carrefour. They have a pretty good international foods section. They also sell it at Hipercor.


----------



## Mrhappy5 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you very much, I shall grace Carrefour with my presence this very evening.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Check out this company, Sabores del mundo, who are based on Doctor Gomez Ulla, 10 Madrid
Sabores del Mundo

As for Chinese food stores, there are a few dotted about. In central Madrid a couple can be found on Calle Leganitos (near Plza de Espana) but that's not the only place.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Hipercor and the Gourmet section of Corte Inglés usually have them. Even some VIPs have them. There's a Chinese supermarket hidden away near Principe Pio that has them, and also if you walk around Lavapies you might find local stores with them. Of course you could try making your own - but then again getting the ingredients isn't that easy either.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

All the _mercados de abastos _round here have spice shops where you can buy freshly ground cumin, coriander etc so I find it's easier to make my own. Same with ghee, I make it from unsalted butter.


----------



## Mrhappy5 (Sep 9, 2013)

Well unfortunately Carrefour didn't stock curry paste so I had to settle for a jar of Chinese curry sauce which was actually ok.

I guess I'm gonna try and make my own, should be fun.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Mrhappy5 said:


> Well unfortunately Carrefour didn't stock curry paste so I had to settle for a jar of Chinese curry sauce which was actually ok.
> 
> I guess I'm gonna try and make my own, should be fun.


Worth investing in a coffee grinder in the long run. You can get cummin seeds, cinamon, ginger and coconut milk pretty easily, but I end up bringing things like coriander seeds, turmeric, curry leaves, mustard seeds, cloves and fenugreek over with me from the UK. I grow my own chillies on my balcony and will start growing other spices once I get my act together. Also garam masala is very useful to have around.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi, I have found this link, which seems to list a few places in Madrid to buy Indian supplies and groceries. I unfortunately wouldn't know where any of them are as I have never been to Madrid.

Indian|Pakistani|Bangla|Desi Food & Grocery Stores in Madrid, Spain
Hope they will supply you with some happy shopping.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

There's a large Carrefour at EL Pinar, a little way up the A6 from Majadahonda. Pataks, Sharwoods, Blue Dragon, Tiger Khan and other similar brands often grace the shelves in the foreign section there, although there are often jars of sauce rather than pastes.


----------

